# Waiting for invitation Accounting (22111)



## tikky72 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have applied EOI for ACCOUNTING (22111) with 60 points on 11/May/2015 and still waiting for the invitation from last two months. 

Please post your status to get more clear picture. 

Thanks
Atul Sharma


----------

